# Enter To Win a Petzi Treat Cam



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Sign up for PetGuide.com’s newsletter. Whether you haven’t signed up yet or you’re a long-time subscriber, you could win a Petzi Treat Cam! There’s a new winner announced every month.
> 
> I love pet gadgets – they’re just so cool and fun to play with! That’s why I want to distract you from work by giving you a Petzi Treat Cam! All you have to do is sign up to get our weekly e-newsletter. If you’re already subscribed, good news – you’re already in the running!
> 
> ...


Read more and Enter To Win a Petzi Treat Cam at PetGuide.com.


----------

